# what causes light vs dark blue eyes?



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

in other words: what causes the difference between A10 and A50 below?

wikipedia says:

Eye color is a polygenic phenotypic character determined by two distinct factors: the pigmentation of the eye's iris and the frequency-dependence of the scattering of light by the turbid medium in the stroma of the iris.








Eye color - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





i'm guessing "frequency-dependence of the scattering of light by the turbid medium in the stroma of the iris" is responsible for lightness / darkness (rather than hue). but what exactly does that mean?

i'm like a D40 and wish to move to D30 or even lighter green. i'm taking msm pills and it seems to help a bit. but i'm curious to learn more about the underlying mechanism. any ideas?


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 6, 2021)

Just ascend from T20 to A10 theory.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 6, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> in other words: what causes the difference between A10 and A50 below?
> 
> wikipedia says:
> 
> ...



How much of the 'pure light' (i.e, Arya as per the Vedas) you have in your DNA.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 6, 2021)

These are the brightest colors in the normal spectrums we are used to
The Y-axis represents intensity(as in how bright it can become), and the x represents each color

I can see why green is mostly seen as better than blue eyes


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

looks like something to do with scattering vs absorbing incoming light ^


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

From my research it is related to sulphur and might be related to fluoride


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

you know whats crazy the eyes with the least pigment are grey and i have this colour and it is barley light

grey eyes should be at the top of the list

i wish i had A10 tho tbh, my very good friend has A10 and so do all his family they look so fucking good in all lighting, even inside they pop and look amazing


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 6, 2021)

melanin


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

> melanin



melanin seems to determine the hue. i'm interested in what determines the tone.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

My eyes are grey and have the least amount of melanin possible but grey eyes don’t look light at all, these are grey eyes in good lighting


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

> you know whats crazy the eyes with the least pigment are grey and i have this colour and it is barley light



do you mean you have really dark gray eyes? 

EDIT: exactly. you have no melanin but dark eyes. what causes this?


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

Light hazel eyes or light blue are the best colours by far tho, or thom strijd colour but I’ve never seen anyone irl with thom strijd or light hazel eye colour


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> View attachment 1077445
> My eyes are grey and have the least amount of melanin possible but grey eyes don’t look light at all, these are grey eyes in good lighting


My eye color is utter dogshit but my shape saves me big time, might be my most striking feature when I go outside.

I'd pay good money if stroma was out rn ngl. It would be the cherry on top with eye shape but alas I couldn't get my grandpas d10 green eyes


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> do you mean you have really dark gray eyes?
> 
> EDIT: exactly. you have no melanin but dark eyes. what causes this?


i'm not sure bro but it is a major fucking scam, theoretically grey eyes should be just as light as A10 or even slightly lighter but we got fucked over and they look darkish blue

biggest scam the jews did this to punish the pureist form of white genetics because they couldn't handle its true beauty


it would probably look like very light blue/whiteish


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Apr 6, 2021)

Blue eyes is a shit color anyway I have it and I don't see how people here think it's a "halo". Good green eyes mog the best blue to hell


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> My eye color is utter dogshit but my shape saves me big time, might be my most striking feature when I go outside.
> 
> I'd pay good money if stroma was out rn ngl. It would be the cherry on top with eye shape but alas I couldn't get my grandpas d10 green eyes


shape matters more, eye colour halo is still huge

my good friend has A10 eyes and when you look at his eyes they look so good, they look amazing no matter what lighting his in we could even be inside but it still looks striking and vibrant asf


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> shape matters more, eye colour halo is still huge
> 
> my good friend has A10 eyes and when you look at his eyes they look so good, they look amazing no matter what lighting his in we could even be inside but it still looks striking and vibrant asf


I just want eye color halo so bad. Im considering contactmaxxing once I move out, it would be the final cherry on top with my eye area. 

Pct, hooded, good canthus, minimal scleral show, thick eyebrows straight and positively tilted at the end. Literally just missing color JFL


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

Here is part of what i am talking about
Heterochromia of the Iris after t-PA and Gas Injection of Sulfur Fluoride​





Google Scholar







scholar.google.com





This grandma had sulfur fluoride injected into her eyes to stop a hemorrhage. Her eye color went from blue to dark green. It was injected in only one of her eyes, the other stayed blue.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 6, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Here is part of what i am talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or didn't happen


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

datboijj said:


> pics or didn't happen


Its a study. Click the link.
Heterochromia of the Iris after t-PA and Gas Injection of Sulfur Fluoride​





Europe PMC


Europe PMC is an archive of life sciences journal literature.




europepmc.org


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I just want eye color halo so bad. Im considering contactmaxxing once I move out, it would be the final cherry on top with my eye area.
> 
> Pct, hooded, good canthus, minimal scleral show, thick eyebrows straight and positively tilted at the end. Literally just missing color JFL


does anyone in your family have coloured eyes? my mum had light blue but my dad had something else and then i got fucked over by my dad and inherited his instead of my mums

if you have family that have coloured eyes god was fucking with you big time i know how this feels bro, this shit is rough


----------



## J-B-SLAYER (Apr 6, 2021)

Genes and contact lens, what kind of a stupid question is this ??????????????????????????


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 6, 2021)

datboijj said:


> These are the brightest colors in the normal spectrums we are used to
> The Y-axis represents intensity(as in how bright it can become), and the x represents each color
> 
> I can see why green is mostly seen as better than blue eyes
> View attachment 1077402


high iq


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> does anyone in your family have coloured eyes? my mum had light blue but my dad had something else and then i got fucked over by my dad and inherited his instead of my mums
> 
> if you have family that have coloured eyes god was fucking with you big time i know how this feels bro, this shit is rough


Both of my grandpas had colored eyes my chaddam grandpa had ideal. He had d10 eye color. My other grandpa was on the muddier end d20 d30. None of my brother got eye color since my dad has dark brown and mom has light brown, my uncle has green, my aunt has green jfl. 

Gene is resting so I may get mogger sons in the future for that's all I can hope.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 6, 2021)

Stroma layer thickness does, on top of all these answers. There’s a reason as to why A10 eyes have very little patterns in them compared to other eyes, they’re “tinted” like brown/dark eyes if that makes any sense, and if they aren’t, the patterns in them are very noticeable (I.e Cillian Murphy). If a person with light green eyes gets laser color surgery, they might get A20, but to have A10 eyes? U need to be lucky (or unlucky enough) to be born without any pigmentation in your irises at all on top of having a stroma layer (Albinos don’t have that layer in their iris which is why they have red eyes).

The A10 eyes topic is starting to get really overrated in this forum... I’m a spic with this exact color, my pattern is pretty much the same as the drawing it’s shown in, thin black limbal rings too, and they look super out of place compared to other white people even. I also have some sort of built-in “night vision” which makes me more vulnerable to lighting and contrast than almost everyone who doesn’t have blue eyes.

Having light eyes 24/7 in all ambients is actually a bit of a looksmin I could argue, but I know a lot of people will disagree with me so I won’t.


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

> This grandma had sulfur fluoride injected into her eyes to stop a hemorrhage. Her eye color went from blue to dark green. It was injected in only one of her eyes, the other stayed blue.



Seems like L Glutathione and MSM are two substances folks have found to anecdotally impact eye color. The sulfur connection with MSM seems plausible.











Amazon.com: Customer reviews: L Glutathione Skin Lightening Brightening Pills 1000 mg Antioxidant Anti Aging to Support Liver Health & Detox Help Immune & Brain Function Reduce Free Radical Damage Vegan 60 Capsules


Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for L Glutathione Skin Lightening Brightening Pills 1000 mg Antioxidant Anti Aging to Support Liver Health & Detox Help Immune & Brain Function Reduce Free Radical Damage Vegan 60 Capsules at Amazon.com. Read honest and unbiased product reviews...



www.amazon.com











https://organicsulfurforhealth.com/what-is-msm-eye-drops-everything-you-need-to-know-about-msm


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

> Stroma layer thickness does, on top of all these answers.



that's super interesting. if thicker stroma = darker eyes of same hue, then we might expect lasik to lighten the tone of the eye (*while the hue remains unchanged*) since it is cutting away part of the stroma. however, this doesnt appear to be case from my searching, except perhaps anecdotally


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 6, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Stroma layer thickness does, on top of all these answers. There’s a reason as to why A10 eyes have very little patterns in them compared to other eyes, they’re “tinted” like brown/dark eyes if that makes any sense, and if they aren’t, the patterns in them are very noticeable (I.e Cillian Murphy). If a person with light green eyes gets laser color surgery, they might get A20, but to have A10 eyes? U need to be lucky (or unlucky enough) to be born without any pigmentation in your irises at all on top of having a stroma layer (Albinos don’t have that layer in their iris which is why they have red eyes).
> 
> The A10 eyes topic is starting to get really overrated in this forum... I’m a spic with this exact color, my pattern is pretty much the same as the drawing it’s shown in, thin black limbal rings too, and they look super out of place compared to other white people even. I also have some sort of built-in “night vision” which makes me more vulnerable to lighting and contrast than almost everyone who doesn’t have blue eyes.
> 
> Having light eyes 24/7 in all ambients is actually a bit of a looksmin I could argue, but I know a lot of people will disagree with me so I won’t.


yea emerald green is the best like u said


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> Seems like L Glutathione and MSM are two substances folks have found to anecdotally impact eye color. The sulfur connection with MSM seems plausible.
> 
> View attachment 1077471
> 
> ...



We need sulfur to synthesize l glutathione

"It's required for the structure and activity of important proteins and enzymes in the body. Notably, *sulfur* is required for the synthesis of *glutathione* ( 2 )."

And excess sulfur needs to be oxidized into sulfur

*"Sulfur* is the third most abundant mineral element in the *body*. ... Excess cysteine and methionine are *oxidized* to sulfate by sulfite oxidase, eliminated in the urine, or stored as glutathione (which *can* serve as a store for *sulfur*)."

Not being able to oxidize enough sulfur into sulfate leads to problems. Sulfate deficiency is linked to many diseases and very related to autism from my research.

The grandma that got injected with sulfur (not in sulfate form) right in the eye went from blue to dark green/brownish eye.

Another thing is if you were born with brown eyes it seems like you can get a light brown but not blue. If you were born with blue but they got darker or changed color, you can get light blue, so no green.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 6, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> BIGDICCJIM said:
> 
> 
> > Stroma layer thickness does, on top of all these answers. There’s a reason as to why A10 eyes have very little patterns in them compared to other eyes, they’re “tinted” like brown/dark eyes if that makes any sense, and if they aren’t, the patterns in them are very noticeable (I.e Cillian Murphy). If a person with light green eyes gets laser color surgery, they might get A20, but to have A10 eyes? U need to be lucky (or unlucky enough) to be born without any pigmentation in your irises at all on top of having a stroma layer (Albinos don’t have that layer in their iris which is why they have red eyes).
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

the *proximate* reason for perceived *tone *(not hue) of eye color appears to be scattering vs absorption per Rayleigh scattering effect:


Light scattering is one of the two major physical processes that contribute to the visible appearance of most objects, the other being absorption. Surfaces described as _white_ owe their appearance to multiple scattering of light by internal or surface inhomogeneities in the object, for example by the boundaries of transparent microscopic crystals that make up a stone or by the microscopic fibers in a sheet of paper. More generally, the gloss (or lustre or sheen) of the surface is determined by scattering. Highly scattering surfaces are described as being dull or having a matte finish, while the absence of surface scattering leads to a glossy appearance, as with polished metal or stone.

Spectral absorption, the selective absorption of certain colors, determines the color of most objects with some modification by elastic scattering. The apparent blue color of veins in skin is a common example where both spectral absorption and scattering play important and complex roles in the coloration. Light scattering can also create color without absorption, often shades of blue, as with the sky (Rayleigh scattering), the human blue iris, and the feathers of some birds (Prum et al. 1998).

------------------------------------

so the question is what causing absorption vs scattering.

collagen in the stroma appears to have an effect:






and perhaps structure within stroma as well:


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 6, 2021)

number of melanocyte cells hypothesis from that comment seems to fail experiment here:









Melanocytes and iris color. Light microscopic findings - PubMed


The number of melanocytes, the proportion of melanocytes, and iris stromal cellularity are not major contributors to iris color.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





"Conclusion: The number of melanocytes, the proportion of melanocytes, and iris stromal cellularity are not major contributors to iris color."


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 6, 2021)

datboijj said:


> View attachment 1077526


I'd kill for eye color like that
@BIGDICCJIM are these emerald green? and are they rarer than a10


----------



## datboijj (Apr 6, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> number of melanocyte cells hypothesis from that comment seems to fail experiment here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guppies Have just melanin and they are able to change their eyes from all black to white
just by moving the melanin around


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 6, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I'd kill for eye color like that
> @BIGDICCJIM are these emerald green? and are they rarer than a10


This is the ideal eye color for sure.

Idk if they’re rarer, but they contrast that baby’s sclera very well.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 6, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> This is the ideal eye color for sure.
> 
> Idk if they’re rarer, but they contrast that baby’s sclera very well.


Also they are the brightest most intense just like what the spectrum says


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 6, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Also they are the brightest most intense just like what the spectrum says


Tf? I mean I have never seen someone with yellow demon eyes lol.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 6, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Tf? I mean I have never seen someone with yellow demon eyes lol.


Apparently some people have it???
I've literally never seen it on a legit video
LOL, But it exists it definetly exists in animal kingdom


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> that's super interesting. if thicker stroma = darker eyes of same hue, then we might expect lasik to lighten the tone of the eye (*while the hue remains unchanged*) since it is cutting away part of the stroma. however, this doesnt appear to be case from my searching, except perhaps anecdotally
> 
> View attachment 1077479
> 
> ...



And again MSM is a type of sulfur
Guess what is really common today? Sulfate deficiency
Sulfate is oxidized sulfur
Sunlight is essential for the production of sulfate

“Sulfate deficiency is the most common nutritional deficiency you’ve never heard of,” says MIT Senior Research Scientist Stephanie Seneff, PhD, at the recent Clinical and Scientific Insights (CASI) conference in San Francisco.
Sulfate deficiency is the most common nutritional deficiency you’ve never heard of,” says MIT Senior Research Scientist Stephanie Seneff, PhD, at the recent Clinical and Scientific Insights (CASI) conference in San Francisco.
Sulfate, comprised of the elements sulfur and oxygen is the fourth most abundant anion in our blood. It exists throughout the body in a variety of forms, filling numerous biological functions. A critical component of extracellular matrix proteins, it aids in the detoxification of drugs, food additives, and toxic metals. It also prevents blood from coagulating during transit through capillaries.
Like vitamin D–the widely recognized “sunshine vitamin”–sulfate levels depend depend on sun exposure. It is synthesized from sulfide in the skin and red blood cells via a sunlight-dependent chemical reaction.

People report lighter eyes when taking msm for a long time
Also over for vit d3 supplement cope lol


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

Accumulation of sulfur and phosphorus in the eye's drainage system in primary open-angle glaucoma​








[Accumulation of sulfur and phosphorus in the eye's drainage system in primary open-angle glaucoma] - PubMed


In patients with POAG, an increase in the IOP level causes the amount of S associated with pigment granules and the proportion of organic P to increase in the trabecular meshwork, which should be taken into account in the further search for drug therapy that would potentially affect...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




Pigmentary glaucoma

This condition can make your eyes turn brownish/darker


This is interesting too





Red and/or blonde hair association with pigmentary glaucoma in Israel - Eye


Purpose To assess the prevalence of red and/or blonde hair in a defined pigmentary glaucoma (PG) population and to compare their clinical findings with those of PG patients with black or brown hair. Methods Hair color was studied in 35 consecutive PG patients and 35 consecutive primary open...




www.nature.com


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

also
Latanoprost: new preparation. Antiglaucoma eye drops that can change the colour of the iris​








Latanoprost: new preparation. Antiglaucoma eye drops that can change the colour of the iris - PubMed


(1) Latanoprost, a prostaglandin F2 alpha analogue, is an antiglaucoma drug. (2) The clinical file is fairly thorough. (3) Dose-finding studies show that the optimal daily dose is a single drop of 0.005% solution, preferably in the evening. Two drops a day are less effective than one drop a day...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





"In approximately 30% of cases (especially patients with non homogeneous eye colour), latanoprost eye drops can cause permanent darkening of the iris. Patients must be warned of this risk before beginning treatment."

Prostaglandin-Induced Iris Color DarkeningAn Experimental Model​








Prostaglandin-Induced Iris Color Darkening


Objectives To determine the role of sympathetic innervation and the effect of topical prostaglandin therapy on iris color in pigmented rabbits.Methods Twelve Dutch-belted rabbits underwent unilateral superior cervical ganglionectomy (SCGx) at age 1 to 3 months. A second group of 11...




jamanetwork.com





Incidence of iris colour change in latanoprost treated eyes​








Incidence of iris colour change in latanoprost treated eyes


Aims: To determine the incidence of increased iris pigmentation in eyes treated with chronic latanoprost. This is an observational, cohort study.Methods: The anterior segments of both eyes of 43 patients with glaucoma were photographed after unilateral ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Mechanism and clinical significance of prostaglandin-induced iris pigmentation​








Mechanism and clinical significance of prostaglandin-induced iris pigmentation - PubMed


The new glaucoma drugs latanoprost, isopropyl unoprostone, travoprost, and bimatoprost cause increased pigmentation of the iris in some patients. The purpose of the present article is to survey the available preclinical and clinical data on prostaglandin-induced iris pigmentation and to assess...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







latanoprost is a prostaglandin



then we have this









Effect of organic sulfur compounds on the chemical and enzymatic transformations of prostaglandin endoperoxide H2 - PubMed


The effects of several sulfur organic compounds on the enzymatic and non-enzymatic transformations of prostaglandin endoperoxide H2 to prostaglandins were studied. Mercaptoethanol, methional alpha-lipoic acid and dimercaptopropanol increased the chemical (i.e. non-enzymatic) reduction of...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




which mentions sulfur, glutathione and prostaglandins

and this









The catalytic outcomes of the constitutive and the mitogen inducible isoforms of prostaglandin H2 synthase are markedly affected by glutathione and glutathione peroxidase(s) - PubMed


Reduced glutathione (GSH), at physiological concentrations, was found to markedly alter the profile of arachidonate metabolism by prostaglandin H2 synthase. In 1 mM GSH, the constitutive (COX-1) and the mitogen inducible (COX-2) isoforms metabolized arachidonate to 12-hydroxyheptadecatrienoic...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




glutathione and prostaglandins

and this
Glucosamine Sulfate Reduces Prostaglandin E2 Production in Osteoarthritic Chondrocytes Through Inhibition of Microsomal PGE Synthase-1​





Glucosamine Sulfate Reduces Prostaglandin E2 Production in Osteoarthritic Chondrocytes Through Inhibition of Microsomal PGE Synthase-1


Objective. Glucosamine sulfate (GS) has been inferred to have a potential antiinflammatory effect on osteoarthritis (OA). We investigated its effect on prostaglandin E2 (PGE2) in human OA chondrocytes, and the level in the PGE2 pathway at which its effect takes place. Methods. We investigated...




www.jrheum.org


----------



## Cigarette (Apr 6, 2021)

you can try affirmations like a faggot but dont complain if u wake up blind one day


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 7, 2021)

@RecessedPrettyboy the hero i need, not the one i deserve. thanks for this



> latanoprost is a prostaglandin



prostaglandin are linked to inflammation:






Prostaglandins | You and Your Hormones from the Society for Endocrinology


The prostaglandins are a group of lipids made at sites of tissue damage or infection that are involved in dealing with injury and illness. They control processes such as inflammation, blood flow, the formation of blood clots and the induction of labour.




www.yourhormones.info





maybe people with darker irises have more system inflammation. certainly that's true in my case.

i wonder if there is a way to reduce prostaglandin

i am amazed there is so little research or online content about this topic. if someone figured out eye lightening (not just hue change) that could be massive. stroma is different, changes melanin so changes hue. in my case i have a great green hue, just super dark so looks black except in direct lighting.

for non-hue-changing eye lightening, my stack is starting to look like some combo of these:









Glucosamine Health benefits, dosage, safety, side-effects, and more | Supplements - Examine


The latest research on Glucosamine supplements. Expert analysis on potential benefits, dosage, side effects, and more.




examine.com












N-Acetylcysteine Health benefits, dosage, safety, side-effects, and more | Supplements - Examine


The latest research on N-Acetylcysteine supplements. Expert analysis on potential benefits, dosage, side effects, and more.




examine.com












Glutathione Health benefits, dosage, safety, side-effects, and more | Supplements - Examine


The latest research on Glutathione supplements. Expert analysis on potential benefits, dosage, side effects, and more.




examine.com












MSM Health benefits, dosage, safety, side-effects, and more | Supplements - Examine


The latest research on MSM supplements. Expert analysis on potential benefits, dosage, side effects, and more.




examine.com





with the idea of reducing prostaglandin

might be tough on the liver so going to get some bloodwork done as i go.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 8, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> @RecessedPrettyboy the hero i need, not the one i deserve. thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has something to do with inflammation too

you should try getting those from real foods rather than supplements
bad diet and toxins = inflammation
MSM for example is found at high concentrations in raw milk
glucosamine in bone broth
etc..


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 8, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> i am amazed there is so little research or online content about this topic. if someone figured out eye lightening (not just hue change) that could be massive. stroma is different, changes melanin so changes hue. in my case i have a great green hue, just super dark so looks black except in direct lighting.


there is no money to be made from this and it would make light and attractive eyes too common

stroma and other eye lasers are absolute cope lol, imagine burning off "melanin" and who knows what else is happening while doing so in the eye. eye hue and lightness isnt as simple as just the melanin bullshit they promote. thats the only way they can make actual money off so thats why we see these eye lasers. all they do is make the eyes grey and colorless. having darker eye is not simply about naturally producing more melanin there for no reason.. have you noticed how stroma keeps postponing their release date...

again having light eyes is more about health than anything. having them also looks healthier (ofc no wonder its more attractive, health is directly correlated to proper development and attractiveness). and im not talking about just blue. light brown too.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> My eye color is utter dogshit but my shape saves me big time, might be my most striking feature when I go outside.
> 
> I'd pay good money if stroma was out rn ngl. It would be the cherry on top with eye shape but alas I couldn't get my grandpas d10 green eyes


Did you try morphing yourself with them? Would be good to try. Could always use contacts.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I just want eye color halo so bad. Im considering contactmaxxing once I move out, it would be the final cherry on top with my eye area.
> 
> Pct, hooded, good canthus, minimal scleral show, thick eyebrows straight and positively tilted at the end. Literally just missing color JFL


PM eye area


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Apr 9, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> Light hazel eyes or light blue are the best colours by far tho, or thom strijd colour but I’ve never seen anyone irl with thom strijd or light hazel eye colour


Bright red is the best stop coping


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Natural honey lowers plasma prostaglandin concentrations in normal individuals​








Natural honey lowers plasma prostaglandin concentrations in normal individuals - PubMed


Twelve normal, healthy adult individuals, 9 men and 3 women, 25-48 years of age (mean, 38 years), were recruited in the study. After 12 hours of fasting, blood specimens were collected at 8:00 AM for prostaglandin E(2) (PGE(2)), PGF(2alpha), and thromboxane B(2) assays. Each individual then...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





this might be why people report raw honey changes eye color when applied topically as eye drops
there should also be a change in the microbiome/flora of the eyes when using raw honey. a beneficial one in this case.
the bacteria flora in the eyes are also related to eye color hue and lightness.

bee propolis also lowers prostaglandins and other inflammatory substances and is beneficial for the eye microbiome. but you have to dilute it to use as eye drops.


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 9, 2021)

a few more:

*Bee propolis as anti-inflammatory agent*
Investigators concluded that the anti-inflammatory activity of propolis might be related to its effects on the various mediators of inflammation such as prostaglandins, leukotrienes, and histamine.16,17









Propolis may help treat ocular disease






www.optometrytimes.com





*Debate about honey rages*
lol reading these low iq people talking about honey drops, but maybe they are onto something:


http://eyecolorchange.weebly.com/uploads/3/0/5/2/3052512/1the_finding_of_the_ancient_honey_regimen_web_text.pdf




*Lipochrome is another factor*
Looks like lipochrome might be related as well:














Lipofuscin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





"Beta carotene, a lipochrome, was found in the retina, pigment epithelium, and iris of cattle eyes."

" In humans, yellowish specks or patches are thought to be due to the pigment lipofuscin, also known as lipochrome."

*Distribution of melanin in inner vs outer iris causes lightness vs darkness (?)*

this is by far best explanation i've found so far:





> Now with that in mind, there are only really two color pigments in our eyes, melanin (Brown) and lipochrome (yellow). So where does blue come from? That's the optical illusion.
> 
> The iris has 2 layers, an outer and an inner. Melanin is the more important of the two Pigments, and thus it's distribution across those layers is what creates the optical illusions that we see as eye color.





> For blue eyes, there is a decent amount of melanin on the inner layer but relatively little on the outer layer. This lack of a solid double layer makes blue eyes more susceptible to UV radiation.
> 
> For Brown eyes, there is a lot of melanin on both the outer and inner layers.
> 
> Now for the moment you've been waiting for: Green eyes are a result of having more lipochrome than normal distributed to the layers. To be quite honest, I don't know if the lipochrome has to be on both layers or only one, but the ratio of melanin compared to lipochrome is what causes the variations in green from hazel eyes to like aqua colored eyes.





> genes affect different aspects, such as the color itself (by regulating where the melanin deposits are), others the darkness of the color (by regulating how much melanin gets deposited), how much lipochrome gets deposited, and so much more. Even your liver genes affect your eye color: a bad liver will cause jaundice (turns the whites of your eyes yellow) because it can't filter out the lipochrome from the blood, and occasionally cause the iris itself to turn yellow.



*so maybe it's something like*
ratio of melanin in outer layer of iris relative to melanin in inner layer => brown vs not (more melanin in outer layer = browner)
ratio of melanin to lipochrome => determines green vs hazel vs blue
overall melanin => determines lightness vs darkness


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

@RecessedPrettyboy So how can I get lighter eyes? Is there anything I can do *naturally? PLEASE RESPOND bro*


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

@RecessedPrettyboy


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @RecessedPrettyboy


good diet lifestyle avoid toxins etc

topically prob raw honey/propolis drops or things that decrease prostaglandins and inflammation and benefit eye microbiome
but it is ultimately diet tbh and it takes time


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> good diet lifestyle avoid toxins etc
> 
> topically prob raw honey/propolis drops or things that decrease prostaglandins and inflammation and benefit eye microbiome
> but it is ultimately diet tbh and it takes time


*WOW, so diet can affect eye color?! FUCKING INSANE TBH*


What's propolis drops?

What other foods contribute to a lighter eye color?

To what extent can I lighten my eyes too, im currently rocking a subhuman dark brown jfl.


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> but it is ultimately diet tbh and it takes time


How long would it take?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *WOW, so diet can affect eye color?! FUCKING INSANE TBH*
> 
> 
> What's propolis drops?
> ...


propolis is from bees
if u were born with brown eyes you can make them light brown
if you were born with blue but they turned brown you can make them blue again.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> propolis is from bees
> if u were born with brown eyes you can make them light brown
> if you were born with blue but they turned brown you can make them blue again.


Is it possible to go lighter than light brown, like could I potentially lighten my eyes further?

Also thoughts on subliminals, jfl?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Is it possible to go lighter than light brown, like could I potentially lighten my eyes further?
> 
> Also thoughts on subliminals, jfl?


maybe but if u were born with brown u cant get blue


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 9, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> Blue eyes is a shit color anyway I have it and I don't see how people here think it's a "halo". Good green eyes mog the best blue to hell


Light green eyes mog so hard


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> a few more:
> 
> *Bee propolis as anti-inflammatory agent*
> Investigators concluded that the anti-inflammatory activity of propolis might be related to its effects on the various mediators of inflammation such as prostaglandins, leukotrienes, and histamine.16,17
> ...



green eyes from my research and observations doesnt seem to be a good thing from a health standpoint.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> maybe but if u were born with brown u cant get blue


Could I potentially get hazel?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Could I potentially get hazel?


maybe as in very light brown


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> maybe as in very light brown


yes eyes light these





















Are they possible starting from a dark brown eye?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> yes eyes light these
> View attachment 1083152
> View attachment 1083153
> View attachment 1083155
> ...


Maybe ig


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Maybe ig


can you expatiate on how toxins affect eye color? Wait also are u saying everyone who's properly developed should have lighter eyes?

"
*again having light eyes is more about health than anything. having them also looks healthier (ofc no wonder its more attractive, health is directly correlated to proper development and attractiveness). and im not talking about just blue. light brown too.*
"


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> From my research it is related to sulphur and might be related to fluoride


How's it related to fluoride?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 10, 2021)

I believe it’s already been said earlier in the thread but how light your eyes are depends on how thick your stroma strands are. The thicker the strands - the lighter your eye looks. The less thick - the darker it looks.

Also, @BIGDICCJIM blue eyes don’t give you better “night vision“. That’s a myth.

Blue eyes do not let in more light, which is a good thing. Because scattered light through the iris results in additional glare (extra un-imaged light that washes out the light that has properly passed through the pupil and lens). 

Most of the absorption of light doesn’t even take place in the ‘colored’ part of the iris, it takes place at the back of the iris where there is a heavily pigmented epithelial layer in everyone (apart from people with albinism).


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 10, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> I believe it’s already been said earlier in the thread but how light your eyes are depends on how thick your stroma strands are. The thicker the strands - the lighter your eye looks. The less thick - the darker it looks.
> 
> Also, @BIGDICCJIM blue eyes don’t give you better “night vision“. That’s a myth.
> 
> ...


Hmm... my eyes have never darkened at all unlike my hair, but my parents always told me to stay away from brighter objects, I mean I look at darker eyed people and they all handle glistening/bright objects more easily.

Like I have never looked directly at the sun for more than a millisecond cause it stings, whereas on a road trip for example, my brother has black eyes and sits with his stare the reflection without any discomfort. When I say "night vision" I just mean I can see very clearly in the dark, but could u say the same if I had dark eyes? I have pretty good eyesight, compared to the rest of my family who the majority of wear glasses and I never have.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 10, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> When I say "night vision" I just mean I can see very clearly in the dark, but could u say the same if I had dark eyes? I have pretty good eyesight, compared to the rest of my family who the majority of wear glasses and I never have.


I probably could, yes. Blue eyes don’t result in better absorption or more absorption of light, they’re only more prone to photophobia, the term for light sensitivity. 
Photophobia could cause a person to have difficulty seeing or focusing in bright lights, or even cause pain around the eyes. So, squinting or rubbing your eyes often when you are in harsh light is a clear sign that you have some level of photophobia.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 10, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> I probably could, yes. Blue eyes don’t result in better absorption or more absorption of light, they’re only more prone to photophobia, the term for light sensitivity.
> Photophobia could cause a person to have difficulty seeing or focusing in bright lights, or even cause pain around the eyes. So, squinting or rubbing your eyes often when you are in harsh light is a clear sign that you have some level of photophobia.


Oh. 

Guess dark lookz mog healthwise again.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> it has something to do with inflammation too
> 
> you should try getting those from real foods rather than supplements
> bad diet and toxins = inflammation
> ...


give more examples pls bro









Glucosamine Supplement — Health Benefits, Dosage, Side Effects​Glucosamine is a supplement derived from shellfish that can provide minor pain relief. Glucosamine sulfate slightly delays the progression of knee osteoarthritis.



examine.com




N-Acetylcysteine Supplement — Health Benefits, Dosage, Side Effects​N-Acetylcysteine (NAC) is a prodrug for L-cysteine, which is used for the intention of allowing more glutathione to be produced when it would normally be depleted. Through glutathione buffering, NAC provides antioxidative effects and other benefits.



examine.com




Glutathione — Health Benefits, Dosage, Side Effects​Unbiased science-based information on glutathione as a supplement. Find out its potential uses and benefits, dosage, side effects, and more.



examine.com




Methylsulfonylmethane Supplement — Health Benefits, Dosage, Side Effects​

what foods have these elements, ingredients, can u pls just list them? @RecessedPrettyboy


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> there is no money to be made from this and it would make light and attractive eyes too common
> 
> stroma and other eye lasers are absolute cope lol, imagine burning off "melanin" and who knows what else is happening while doing so in the eye. eye hue and lightness isnt as simple as just the melanin bullshit they promote. thats the only way they can make actual money off so thats why we see these eye lasers. all they do is make the eyes grey and colorless. having darker eye is not simply about naturally producing more melanin there for no reason.. have you noticed how stroma keeps postponing their release date...
> 
> again having light eyes is more about health than anything. having them also looks healthier (ofc no wonder its more attractive, health is directly correlated to proper development and attractiveness). and im not talking about just blue. light brown too.


Giga-Based tbh


----------



## neithernorwood (Apr 11, 2021)

> I believe it’s already been said earlier in the thread but how light your eyes are depends on how thick your stroma strands are. The thicker the strands - the lighter your eye looks. The less thick - the darker it looks.



some pictures i found useful to orient:









I found this article useful too:









What determines eye color?


Human eyes display an impressive color palette, ranging from dark brown through shades of green, and to light blue. But what determines these unique hues?




www.medicalnewstoday.com





Areas where the collagen fibers are less dense look like troughs or furrows and are called *Fuchs’ crypts*. (1 below.)

White spots — or so-called *Wolfflin nodules* — are due to hotspots of collagen fibers. (As labeled below)

*Nevi*, on the other hand, are dark spots that occur as the result of increased pigment production by a cluster of melanocytes.
melanocytes. (2 below)

















Fig. 1. The numbered arrows point toward the iris characteristics of...


Download scientific diagram | The numbered arrows point toward the iris characteristics of interest. (1) Furchs’ crypts in the main stroma leaf; (2) pigment dots; (3) contraction furrows. from publication: Associations between iris characteristics and personality in adulthood | Variable and...




www.researchgate.net





*conclusion*
- "collagen fibers that are less dense = Fuchs' crypts" implies "collagen fibers that are more dense = lighter eyes
- Wolfflin nodules are opposite of that ^
- "more melanocytes = nevi" implies that "fewer melanocytes = lighter eyes"

so:
how to lower melanocytes?
how to increase density of collagen fibers in the eye?

*Riboflavin ?*
"Riboflavin, excited by UVA radiation, interacts with the terminations of different collagen chains, causing the loss of an amine and the formation of covalent bond between the collagen chains of the sclera.9 Moreover, riboflavin also acts as a filter that reduces UVA penetration to deeper structures.10 This technique is used to improve the scleral collagen fiber density."








Scleral wound healing with cross-link technique using riboflavin and u | OPTH


Scleral wound healing with cross-link technique using riboflavin and ultraviolet A on rabbit eyes Nadyr A Damasceno,1 Nadia C Miguel,2 Marcelo Palis Ventura,3 Miguel Burnier Jr,4 Marcos P Avila,5 Eduardo F Damasceno3 1Ophthalmology Department, Hospital Naval Marcílio Dias, 2Laboratory of...




www.dovepress.com





Apparently a thing:








How Vitamin B2 & UVA Light Can Strengthen Your Cornea


The combination of riboflavin (vitamin B2) drops and ultraviolet A light applied to the eyes can make a positive impact on the vision of patients who have




www.atlantavisioncenter.com





*Ratios again*
Until recently, little was know about the type of melanin present in the ocular pigment cells. A collaborative study on the type of melanin in the ocular pigment cells in tissue speci- mens and in cell culture has been performed by us (Prota et al. 1998). We found that pigment epithelial cells contain mainly eumelanin. In contrast, uveal melanocytes contain both eumelanin and pheomelanin. The color of the iris may be deter- mined not only by the quantity of the melanin, but also by the types of melanin









Scleral wound healing with cross-link technique using riboflavin and u | OPTH


Scleral wound healing with cross-link technique using riboflavin and ultraviolet A on rabbit eyes Nadyr A Damasceno,1 Nadia C Miguel,2 Marcelo Palis Ventura,3 Miguel Burnier Jr,4 Marcos P Avila,5 Eduardo F Damasceno3 1Ophthalmology Department, Hospital Naval Marcílio Dias, 2Laboratory of...




www.dovepress.com


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 11, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> some pictures i found useful to orient:
> View attachment 1086052
> 
> View attachment 1086051
> ...


Do you know how I could lighten my eyes then?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 11, 2021)

Differing lighting conditions affects eye colors to such a degree that most people have no idea what their "true" eye color is. In one picture you can look like you have a blue eye color on the bottom end of the spectrum, while in another it can look like you have the eye color on the opposite end of the spectrum, all depending on lighting conditions. Beyond that, other things like brow color, tanned skin etc can affect how your eye color is percieved.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 25, 2021)

Tldr : nobody knows for sure just get good diet and pray to gandy.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 7, 2021)

@neithernorwood @RecessedPrettyboy any results in your guy's quest for eye color change?

@RecessedPrettyboy any other tips for eye lightening?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 30, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> so:
> how to lower melanocytes?
> how to increase density of collagen fibers in the eye?


natural tyrosinase inhibitors eye drops


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 31, 2021)

Activation of MITF by Argan Oil Leads to the Inhibition of the Tyrosinase and Dopachrome Tautomerase Expressions in B16 Murine Melanoma Cells - PubMed


Argan (Argania spinosa L.) oil has been used for centuries in Morocco as cosmetic oil to maintain a fair complexion and to cure skin pimples and chicken pox pustules scars. Although it is popular, the scientific basis for its effect on the skin has not yet been established. Here, the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




Argan oil seems fine to use as eye drops too and inhibits melanin synthesis


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 1, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Activation of MITF by Argan Oil Leads to the Inhibition of the Tyrosinase and Dopachrome Tautomerase Expressions in B16 Murine Melanoma Cells - PubMed
> 
> 
> Argan (Argania spinosa L.) oil has been used for centuries in Morocco as cosmetic oil to maintain a fair complexion and to cure skin pimples and chicken pox pustules scars. Although it is popular, the scientific basis for its effect on the skin has not yet been established. Here, the...
> ...


*So what's the current stack for eye lightening with all the new research you've done bro?*


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Aug 27, 2021)

Wavedashmaxxing said:


> Fags fucking complaining about eye color just get fucking contacts retard
> The truth is blue or green eyes would look gay and cucked on most ethnics
> Also brown eyes are caused by melanin which is increased by high t




Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2021



Wavedashmaxxing said:


> Fags fucking complaining about eye color just get fucking contacts retard
> The truth is blue or green eyes would look gay and cucked on most ethnics
> Also brown eyes are caused by melanin which is increased by high t




Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2021



Wavedashmaxxing said:


> Fags fucking complaining about eye color just get fucking contacts retard
> The truth is blue or green eyes would look gay and cucked on most ethnics
> Also brown eyes are caused by melanin which is increased by high t




Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2021



Wavedashmaxxing said:


> Fags fucking complaining about eye color just get fucking contacts retard
> The truth is blue or green eyes would look gay and cucked on most ethnics
> Also brown eyes are caused by melanin which is increased by high t


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 7, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Just ascend from T20 to A10 theory.


Imagine the halo😍


----------



## Laikyn (Nov 25, 2021)

@AscendingHero 
Do you do anything to lighten your eyes atm?


----------



## bogii (Apr 2, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> *So what's the current stack for eye lightening with all the new research you've done bro?*


bump, quality thread tbh. 

did you find something other then msm and raw honey drops?


----------



## eren1 (Apr 29, 2022)

neithernorwood said:


> @RecessedPrettyboy the hero i need, not the one i deserve. thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE???


----------



## reputation (Apr 29, 2022)

neithernorwood said:


> in other words: what causes the difference between A10 and A50 below?
> 
> wikipedia says:
> 
> ...


This question is way above intellectual capabilities of the userbase


----------



## Preoximerianas (Apr 30, 2022)

This is an insanely high IQ thread, legit just buried until someone finds it and comments.


----------

